# Happy 1st Birthday Cole! (Newf)



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Great shots! Love the ageing story line ... he sure did grow up into a majestic guy! Earlier this morning I went through Harvey's album ... almost started crying when I saw how tiny he was, and now he is this leggy delinquent! <LOL>


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cole, he's totally adorable


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Cole is an exquisite doggie, just love looking at pictures of hi, he fascinates me....... and love the puppy pics till now! What a big lovable bundle!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** Happy Birthday Cole *** you great big beautiful bear


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Cole!!!

Love the 9 week pic. Heavy puppy fluffy lump!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful pup and dog!.
Happy B-day!.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy birthday handsome boy!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...He's so handsome! LOL...love him sticking out that nice pink tongue!

*Happy Birthday Cole!*


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cole! What a stunning young man you have become!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! That time line is something else. It's just amazing to me how quickly ( and big ) that he's grown. He's so beautiful !!!!! Happy birthday big boy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What an armful of puppy in that one pic, lol!
Happy Birthday to a majestic boy!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BOY!!!! You look like a huge cuddly teddy bear


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cole, you big beautiful boy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He was an adorable puppy who is certainly growing into his potential - he's VERy handsome, Donna!

Happy Birthday, Cole!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

HAVE A FUN DAY !


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks all! He has grown - a LOT. We got him at 25 lbs at 10 weeks and he's now about 130 at 1 yr....and still has his "filling out" to do. He might get another inch taller too.

Due to that fast growth, he's had his problems. Limped off an on for about 4 mos. But that's gone......not sure what it was.....Pano? or muscle injury? Could never pin it down. We're just happy he's sound and healthy now!

Cole's out with his Daddy getting attention from strangers........and boy does he draw people like a magnet! And, a Birthday treat! LOL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

What are you feeding your big bear ?
Just curious.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Canidae ALS. He's eating about 5 cups a day.....but is slowing down. We've noticed his interest in eating is waning. He'll probably settle in at about 4 cups a day or a little less.

He also gets Cosamin DS, Salmon Oil, Ester C and Vit E. Plus The Wholistic Pet Joint Support powder. Has since he came here.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

OH COLE!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im OH SO GLAD I got to meet you and love on you a few weeks ago!! and you know Uncle Johnny REALLY loves you too!!! hee hee hee.......... slime and all.....

I hope you enjoy your special day!! :smooch:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Cole, you big handsome boy you!!! Great pictures... he's beautiful!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday youi big beautiful hunk of dog. may you have many, many more.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cole.. You sure are handsome. We have a newf boarding at the kennel looks just like Cole did as a pup...His name is Vinnie.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

arty:Happy 1st Birthday Cole!!arty:

Hope Mom and Dad got you something extra special!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday Cole....what a handsome guy you are!!! arty:arty2:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cole. You have grown up to be a very handsome boy from that little cute puppy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I recognize that look, I know what he's doing !! 

He's just a bear isn't he, I can't believe how big he was at 10 weeks !! He's the swampdog!! 

Happy Birthday Cole, Daisy would LOVE you


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday BIG BOY!!! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW!!!! So beautiful! So big! Great looking babydoll. I love the last 2 pics of him with the water lilies.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: You know what tickles me when I look at Newf pup pictures? They look so Angry! Ha! Big teddy bears.....but that face! Hahahaha! Some of the pics I have of Molly (Landseer) make her look downright Evil!

Golden pups always look so sweet. I never remember seeing a picture of a Golden pup that looks anything but angelic. 

And then the Newfs go through that Gorilla stage............ :lol: :lol:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

AWW! Happy Birthday Handsome!  Gotta love him!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cole!!! I think I'm in love. I think I've just found my next favorite breed. Wow, he's spectacular. Not sure how a Newf would like the hot summers here in SC though. I'm off to look at your website.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cole, big fluffy handsome boy.


----------

